# In Need of A Taurus PT-38s Frame, Looking to build and have all the other parts



## Proud Texas Resident (12 mo ago)

GUN OF TOPIC: Taurus PT-38s semi auto pistol; chambered in .38 super auto. (picture of assembled gun included)

Howdy I hope you guys are enjoying the new year!

For my sister's Christmas present I was prowling for pistols because she finally feels comfortable enough to get one, being around me and my guns. I was contemplating buying a pistol fully assembled but this website called "everygunpart.com" (They sell pistol kits and parts, but the only catch is that they can not sell a lower receiver/frame in order to remain in legal operation.) caught my eye and so did this pistol while perusing through all the pistol kits they have to offer. This pistol was screaming my sisters name with the pearl grips and stainless finish. I also like the fact that these discontinued Taurus' are a complete aluminum alloy frame, in my opinion it just feels better in the hand and like an actual gun, not a piece of plastic. So with that being said, I have every other part necessary to build this gun except for the most crucial thing, the frame (lower receiver).

I have searched the internet like a mad dog, checking gun broker, ebay, and a pleather of other sites looking for the frame but can only find other parts for the gun and those parts are a scarcity as is, considering this Brazil make is discontinued. I am kind of stuck at this point in my efforts to acquire a frame for this pistol. I wanted to make this post looking for some advice. Searching through forums I found that the PT945 frame is very similar to the 38s, but even then I don't want to risk compatibility, and I can't even find a 945 frame for sale anywhere. The next actions I can think to take are go around to local gun stores/smiths and hope they know where a couple of these frames are. I'm also thinking about contacting some gunsmiths about using a custom 1911 frame. Has anyone ever done something similar like this building a pistol having everything but the frame? Does anyone know about any compatible frames which mount up to the PT38s or where to get discontinued pistol frames? Please reply to this post if you have any suggestions, ideas, or advice. If anyone happens to have one of these frames lying around please let me know, I will gladly buy it from you.

Thank you very much, hope you have a good day!


----------

